# control remoto de simple switch



## master_adn (Mar 17, 2007)

HOLA: soy nuevo en el foro, y nesesito me ayuden con un simple switch de control remoto para encender la luz de una habitación, de antemano les agradezco su ayuda, GRACIAS...


----------



## zmok (May 12, 2007)

para la comunicacion IR .. puedes usar el control de tu TV .. en este caso no tienes que codificar nada ya que solo quieres un encendido o apagado de la luz de una habitacion ... para la recepcion seria bueno que consiguieras algun receptor de TV ... para la conmutacion puede usar un flipflop tipo JK ... donde la salida negada retroalimenta a la entrada J ... tu salida seria la Q ... 

la salida del receptor de tv lo colocas en la entrada del reloj .. del flipflop. ...

para la etapa de potencia podrias usar un rele .. o un optoacoplador con algun triac ... 

espero haberte ayudado .. si tienes dudas manifiestalas


----------



## master_adn (May 15, 2007)

muchas gracias claro que me sirbe pero es que lo que nesesito es armar por completo el control, tanto el reseptor como el emisor y nesesito que tenga unos 5 metros de alcanse porque es para un proyecto escolar, control de la corriente de un tayer de electromecanica pero solo el switch para que pase la corriente o la desconecte.
de antemano, muchas gracias


----------

